# Medicare Mammogram Diagnosis Z12.31 or Z12.39



## Yathink67 (Jan 29, 2016)

I just received a notice that the diagnosis we used for a routine annual mammogram Z12.31 is not billable under Medicare.  What diagnosis code should be used?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 29, 2016)

From where did this notice come?


----------



## Yathink67 (Jan 29, 2016)

The hospital we sent our patient to sent us a notice that the Mammo diagnostic was ordered, not mammo screening and asked that we provide a different code. However both of those codes are for screening, so I am slightly confused. Thank you for any input you may have.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 29, 2016)

Is it possible that they are saying the order they received was for a diagnostic test, yet you provided only a screening diagnosis?


----------



## Yathink67 (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, they said it was a diagnostic code not screening, so question now is Z12.3?  That is the code I sent back to them, so hoping I did this right, thanks for your help


----------

